# Indian Ornamental



## superfunTtime (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm trying to I.D. this pokie my wife recently bought me. She was sold as an Indian Ornamental, but she does not have yellow warning legs (or yellow anything else). I say "she" because she is about 4" - 4.5" and the epigastric furrow is plain as day. My main question is whether or not a P. regalis starts with yellow warning legs right away or if they show up later on.

I would post a picture, but I just rehoused her and she is my first ever pokie. I am basically going from avics to pokies and she was really scary to rehouse, so I am not about to request that she pose for a photo. Where she is sitting now I can see purple on her femur of leg 2. Can't tell if she has purple on carapace. Doesn't look like it from what I can see. The main colors are white/black/grey.

This is all vague I know, but would it be safe to at least count out any pokies that have warning legs because she should have them by now?


----------



## TheTarantulaKid (Dec 22, 2011)

superfunTtime said:


> I'm trying to I.D. this pokie my wife recently bought me. She was sold as an Indian Ornamental, but she does not have yellow warning legs (or yellow anything else). I say "she" because she is about 4" - 4.5" and the epigastric furrow is plain as day. My main question is whether or not a P. regalis starts with yellow warning legs right away or if they show up later on.
> 
> I would post a picture, but I just rehoused her and she is my first ever pokie. I am basically going from avics to pokies and she was really scary to rehouse, so I am not about to request that she pose for a photo. Where she is sitting now I can see purple on her femur of leg 2. Can't tell if she has purple on carapace. Doesn't look like it from what I can see. The main colors are white/black/grey.
> 
> This is all vague I know, but would it be safe to at least count out any pokies that have warning legs because she should have them by now?


 if I am correct, it should have the yellow warning legs. Does it have a "band" across the ventral area? If it does, it is a _Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## grayzone (Dec 23, 2011)

the yellow AND the white belly band show up around 3 to 3.5".... at least with MINE

---------- Post added 12-22-2011 at 09:43 PM ----------

also.... see HERE http://www.scribd.com/doc/43913890/Poecilotheria-ID-Key-S-Rafn    and HERE (better) http://theraphosidae.free.fr/articles.php?lng=en&pg=202 :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rada (Dec 23, 2011)

Post some picture.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 23, 2011)

superfunTtime said:


> I would post a picture


In my opinion this is the _only_ way you're going to get an accurate ID, otherwise we're just speculating. Even if the pictures aren't great, they're better than the best description


----------



## MattInNYC (Dec 23, 2011)

You can use these for reference, but as others have said, an actual picture is the best option of you want us to help with ID.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## superfunTtime (Dec 23, 2011)

She is in her hide, which is two pieces of cork bark making a tube like shape. She seems pretty happy in there. I would really have to wrangle her out of there and she hasn't even been in her new home for 24 hours. Those pictures of legs, carapace patterns and ventral shots are immensely helpful. I am starting to think she is a miranda or a formosa.


----------



## superfunTtime (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, picture time. I'm quite sure now this is not a regalis. Definately no yellow under legs and does not have abdomen band across upper book lungs. I'm also pretty impressed with how my wife's cell phone camera picked up the purple highlights.


----------



## MattInNYC (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like P. miranda to me.  Any idea how much your wife paid?  P. miranda is generally a more expensive species, so you might have gotten a really good deal if she paid a P. regalis price.


----------



## superfunTtime (Dec 24, 2011)

$69.99 plus tax


----------



## MattInNYC (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome deal!


----------



## grayzone (Dec 24, 2011)

+1 on miranda..... wtf..? WHAT KIND OF CELL PHONE IS THAT LOL.  yeah, you got a great deal, as P. miranda ARE usually more expensive. how big is your pokie and whats its sex?


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Dec 24, 2011)

Can you get a pic from underneath?
99.9% sure that's a female, so sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 24, 2011)

P. miranda to me too... KILLER deal you got there!


----------



## superfunTtime (Dec 24, 2011)

She doesn't seem to want to display her ventral side any more. I guess the cork bark is just too...   comfortable? I never thought of bark as comfortable, but I suppose it would be for a pokie. She displayed her ventral side briefly when I first put her in the tank and the epigastric furrow was readily visible. She scrunched into that diamond form that pokies make with the first two pair of legs pointing forward with tips touching and the back two pairs pointing backwards with tips touching. I made a rough guess of about 4" just from looking at her, but when I actually put a measuring tape on her while she was in that "diamond" pose she measured just above 4.5". Pretty happy with her. The only thing now though is that since I put 2 cork barks together, there isn't enough room for a water dish. So it looks like I need a new tank already (not all that big of a deal since this one cost $8 from a local grocery store).

Oh and her cell phone is an HTC trophy. (5 megapixel camera)


----------



## superfunTtime (Dec 25, 2011)

I bought my miranda a new tank. However, it seems I made the old one too well and she doesn't want to leave it. The new tank is big enough that I can place the old tank inside of it. I left her there like that for 24 hours and she doesn't seem to have any desire to leave the smaller tank (was no room for a water dish or hygrometer, which is why I got the bigger one).

Is there any trick to rehousing pokies, or is it pretty much the same as with all others and you just try to not get bitten?


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 25, 2011)

Mattin and greyzone thanks for the link and pics, they were very helpful.


----------



## Amy Beth (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice Pokie...I love this thread. I just want to say thank you to who ever posted all the ID pictures. That is great.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 25, 2011)

superfunTtime said:


> I bought my miranda a new tank. However, it seems I made the old one too well and she doesn't want to leave it. The new tank is big enough that I can place the old tank inside of it. I left her there like that for 24 hours and she doesn't seem to have any desire to leave the smaller tank (was no room for a water dish or hygrometer, which is why I got the bigger one).
> 
> Is there any trick to rehousing pokies, or is it pretty much the same as with all others and you just try to not get bitten?


 of course she doesn't wanna leave... shes established a home. you can either leave the old home in the new one (like a hide lol) or you can coax it out with a brush. maybe SLOWLY flood the substrate and the pokie will come to the top of its OLD enclosure and coax it the rest of the way? also, you could try to place crix on the floor of the NEW TANKS substrate... the pokie will surely come out over night to see what is scurryin around


----------



## superfunTtime (Dec 26, 2011)

I transferred her the hard way. She was actually pretty cooperative about it too. She was on the underside of a piece of cork bark and seemed content to hang on, so I just picked it up and set it in the new tank. If she had wanted to bite me or run up my arm I doubt I would have been able to do anything to stop her, but she just held on for the ride.

I love how confident pokies are. All my other T's take days or weeks of being afraid and getting adjusted to a new tank. Not this pokie. 5 minutes in and she is looking around to see if she needs to kill anything to claim the new area. An hour later she is settled in and happy. What a badass.


----------



## crawltech (Dec 26, 2011)

From what i can see of her dorsal abdomen markings, that is not miranda....im leaning closer to pederseni myself.....either way justin, nice pick up for the price

pm me some more pics when you can.


----------



## MattInNYC (Dec 26, 2011)

Either that's a troll post or someone should get you new glasses for Christmas.

Hopefully net-bug doesn't mind me using these for reference.  The markings on the opisthosoma match up with miranda to my eyes, and even if they didn't, the carapace markings of miranda are only shared with P. metallica which it clearly isn't.  
Do you have pictures of a pederseni with those characteristics?  I'm willing to admit that I'm wrong on the ID if I am, but I don't see anything there that would indicate P. pederseni.  
Not trying to be rude, just confused, kind of seems like a troll post, especially asking him to pm you the pictures.  Why not show as many people as possible?

http://www.net-bug.net/apps/photos/photo?photoid=95146881

http://www.net-bug.net/apps/photos/photo?photoid=95146774


----------



## grayzone (Dec 26, 2011)

crawltech said:


> From what i can see of her dorsal abdomen markings, that is not miranda....im leaning closer to pederseni myself.....either way justin, nice pick up for the price
> 
> pm me some more pics when you can.


 yeah, it was kinda tough for me too... it could go either way. I KNOW FO SHO its a Poecilotheria lol.


----------



## Philth (Dec 26, 2011)

Its 1000% percent P. miranda, the all white patella gives it away, as miranda is the only pokie to have this feature.
Later, Tom


----------



## superfunTtime (Dec 27, 2011)

Crawltech is no troll. He is the only person from arachnoboards that I've met in person. He's a really friendly guy and has a dozen or more pokies of his own. Maybe I do indeed have a miranda, but he only added his two cents to try and help. Let's all chillax.

On another note, one thing I noticed in the carapace and ventral I.D. pics in the first part of this thread don't list the tigrinawesseli. Why is that?

After comparing my T side by side with the links MattInNYC posted of the adult female pederseni and miranda (my pokie's tank is on my computer desk next to my monitor), I definately agree with miranda. Her patellas are all white, abdomen pattern is not solid like the pederseni, and I don't see any of those chevrons on the tibias. P. miranda it is. Thanks for the excellent help everyone!


----------



## Philth (Dec 27, 2011)

superfunTtime said:


> On another note, one thing I noticed in the carapace and ventral I.D. pics in the first part of this thread don't list the tigrinawesseli. Why is that?


_
P. tigrinawesseli_ was described in 2006, those charts have been floating around on the internet for long before that.

Later, Tom


----------



## crawltech (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanx for staightening this out, Tom...I missed the white patella when i viewed the pics the fisrt time...



Philth said:


> Its 1000% percent P. miranda, the all white patella gives it away, as miranda is the only pokie to have this feature.
> Later, Tom


...and Matt, i am def no troll, jus tryin to help out my buddy.....click my pic thread link, have a look for yourself...and its no bizz of yours who pm's me pics....justin and I do the PM thing once and a while, so we dont have to deal wit peeps like you when posting id threads...Merry xmas yo!


----------



## MattInNYC (Dec 28, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Thanx for staightening this out, Tom...I missed the white patella when i viewed the pics the fisrt time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Matt, i am def no troll, jus tryin to help out my buddy.....click my pic thread link, have a look for yourself...and its no bizz of yours who pm's me pics....justin and I do the PM thing once and a while, so we dont have to deal wit peeps like you when posting id threads...Merry xmas yo!


You mean people posting the correct ID?  Generally I find that more helpful than someone posting a wrong and misleading ID in a friendly way.  
You have to admit, seeing as I don't know you or him, you posting something completely different and bringing up a species that doesn't fit the characteristics represented in his pics at all after three people IDed it correctly is kind of confusing.
I guess making me a bad guy is easier than admitting that post makes absolutely no sense though, I almost didn't comment on it at all but I didn't want the OP to get thrown off by it.


----------



## LV-426 (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't mean to high jack the thread but what it's the deal with P. uniformis? Has it ever been in the hobby?


----------



## superfunTtime (Dec 29, 2011)

Hijack away. I got my answer and it's degenerating into drama. How about that P. uniformis? Never met someone who owned one. Must be uncommon species.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah, not too much info out there on it.. must not be circulating through the hobby. its probably endangered?


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 30, 2011)

superfunTtime said:


> Hijack away. I got my answer and it's degenerating into drama. How about that P. uniformis? Never met someone who owned one. Must be uncommon species.


So uncommon, it probably doesn't exist. Last I heard, P. uniformis is based off one preserved specimen, and the holotype is so degraded it's nearly impossible to know whether it's actually a separate species from any of the other Poecilotheria from Sri Lanka.


----------



## jb62 (Dec 30, 2011)

superfunTtime said:


> I transferred her the hard way. She was actually pretty cooperative about it too. She was on the underside of a piece of cork bark and seemed content to hang on, so I just picked it up and set it in the new tank. If she had wanted to bite me or run up my arm I doubt I would have been able to do anything to stop her, but she just held on for the ride.
> 
> I love how confident pokies are. All my other T's take days or weeks of being afraid and getting adjusted to a new tank. Not this pokie. 5 minutes in and she is looking around to see if she needs to kill anything to claim the new area. An hour later she is settled in and happy. What a badass.


that's how I did two of mine ..


----------

